# Pure shepherd or mix with wolf?????



## lilasian23 (Nov 17, 2006)

I need some opinions, I have encountered several people who have commented that my shepherd is not a pure shepherd. I do not believe that he is not anything but a pure shepherd. But I figured there would be a lot of people on here that would be able to tell me what you guys think...


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't really see much wolf in there.....I'd say, if anything, Husky or even Malamute (though the hair doesn't seem thick enough to be Mal). I'm not very good at judging breeds/breed mixes, though, so don't take my word for it! Cutie


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Possibly pure Shepherd, possibly some Husky. I don't think wolf.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

The face is shaped like my Luna... and she's possibly a mix. Cute pup!


----------



## lilasian23 (Nov 17, 2006)

*question*

Well, he is registered AKC as a pure bred shepherd. Im pretty sure if he was a mix he would not be able to be registered AKC, correct????


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

lilasian23 said:


> Well, he is registered AKC as a pure bred shepherd. Im pretty sure if he was a mix he would not be able to be registered AKC, correct????


Unless another dog got to the female and the owner didn't know about it. Or chose not to tell AKC.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know...I think it is strange that he's registered AKC? No offense to you or the dog - he's gorgeous! But he just doesn't look 100% pure to me. A high percentage, for sure, but not 100%. But that's just me. Again, I'm not very good at judging mixtures within mixed breeds, but....am I wrong in thinking he doesn't look pure? I'm just curious for my sake.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

He could just have a reverse mask though that is pretty uncommon.....but it does exist.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

who are the sire and dam -- sometimes you see this on DDR dogs. 
wolf -- I sure wouldn't think so , wrong eyes , wrong ears.
Since you know who the sire and dam are , just go back to the breeder and do a DNA .
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

extremely unlikely you have a wolf mix there. If your pup is in fact mixed (despite AKC papers for reasons stated above) more likely husky. But also as stated above, reverse mask.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

This is a mix puppy, no wolf and what I don't understand is why it matters? Unless your trying to clarify the breed; too many are hung up on the status of a certain breed; owning certain cars, houses, etc. All that matters is thats a very cute puppy and its healthy.

Just thinking out of the box....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That's a beautiful mixed-breed puppy. The litter could have AKC papers if there was a planned breeding.... and then, someone else hopped the fence. Each pup in a litter can have a different father, if the owners aren't diligent. Get a DNA test on the pup if you want to be certain.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for helping me better understand GSD's, guys! The backward mask possibility makes much more sense now.  I hadn't realized there was such a thing before (silly me!) but now I'm going to go look it up more.


----------



## Cetan (Oct 8, 2011)

He's a cute one whatever he is!  To me, he has papers, he has love... unless you've got the compulsion that you have to KNOW, I wouldn't bother with testing him.

Definitely not wolf though, if he is mixed. I do understand the sort of "off" look some have expressed, but... I dunno!


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My late GSD, my avatar, a lot of people asked what was she, just based on her face color.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Dna tests aren't accurate, don't waste your money. 
The only way they'd be accurate is if you tested against the parents dna, provided they were tested already and it was on file with akc.
Either your puppy is pure with unique markings...or an interesting mix...but no wolf.
People are idiots all over. May as well get used to it.


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

That isn't a good photo to judge by. 

IMHO, the chances of him being part wolf are too slim to consider. I think the wolf genetics would show in a gray or sable coat, lighter eyes, smaller rounded ears. Certainly they would show in the temperment. People breeding wolf crosses are usually very upfront about the breeding and ask high prices because of the rarity. 

You would like to think that an AKC registration is a guarantee of bloodline. Not. Take a look at the AKC list of people not in good standing. Breeders falsify papers, breed dead dogs, anything is possible.


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

The owners of my big guy said his mom was a GSD mixed with a husky/wolf hybrid and his dad was a pit. I dont see any wolf in your pup. He looks like mostly GSD with maybe some retriever? Or husky? Here is my guy with 12.5% wolf:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chance said:


> The owners of my big guy said his mom was a GSD mixed with a husky/wolf hybrid and his dad was a pit. I dont see any wolf in your pup. He looks like mostly GSD with maybe some retriever? Or husky? Here is my guy with 12.5% wolf:


 
No wolf in your pup either. Blue eyes are a dead giveaway usually. Beautiful dog though.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No wolf in your pup either. Blue eyes are a dead giveaway usually. Beautiful dog though.


Your dog is absolutely awesome looking...wow! What a dog.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking puppy. To me he has the expression of a husky and the coloring of a GSD.


----------



## chance (May 19, 2011)

The blue eyes come from the husky in him. He has the longer hair on his back and underside of his tail. And he is much taller than the average gsd or husky. I still think he has some wolf. Either way, he was a rescue and I love him!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chance said:


> The blue eyes come from the husky in him. He has the longer hair on his back and underside of his tail. And he is much taller than the average gsd or husky. I still think he has some wolf. Either way, he was a rescue and I love him!


That just mean he is over the standard.We see all the time in GSDs. Just because he is taller doesn't mean anything, just means he is over the standard.

As long you love him thats all the that matters.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No wolf in your pup either. Blue eyes are a dead giveaway usually. Beautiful dog though.


I second this. But very beautiful dog.


----------

